# Pretty Glittery Soaps



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a project to do and I want to know just what kind of glitter is best to use on soap? Do I have have to use a cosmetic glitter? Or can I use extra fine glitter from the craft store. The have such a range of pretty colors! But I don't want to use something I shouldn't. 

Thanks,

Vicki/NC


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would be using cosmetic glitter and mica's or food safe glitter.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Vicki,

I did see some glitter in the cake section. Also, can I use the sugar crystals for cakes? Or any cake toppings for that matter?

Vicki/NC


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, but, be warned they melt when it's hot. So eventually you do want to use real cosmetic glitter. The 24K gold mica is beautiful. As is NDA flash copper etc... in fact they are pretty as sprinkle ons than in swirls.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok thanks! :biggrin

Vicki/NC


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Polished bronze, Pure gold, and polished silver (all Micas) are all time favorites in my soaps. They add that extra Wowzer to them.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't want to hijack this thread but I've been wondering about using soap with glitter. Does one end up with sparkles on face, hands, whatever was washed? I think they add a really classy looking touch but I'm not sure of the use of the product with the glitter in it. Can someone enlighten me?

Thanks.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I thought the same thing. Maybe some dissolve in the water?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Soap is a wash off product, so glitter, mica, poppy seeds, salt, all wash off


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Seems some would stick. :/ There are lotions and gels that have glitter that stay with you due to not being "washed" off.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

elizabeth, have you ever used jojoba beads in your soaps. its not glitter but it really makes the soap look expensive. my personal opinion :biggrin


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Darlene - I've just recently put some jojoba beads in my cream soap. I don't have any trouble with it washing off. Of course, it's in opaque white(cheap) containers so there's nothing to see for it to look expensive! But, it does all wash off very easily. I don't know if glitter would be the same.


----------

